# Kent or South East mini meet?



## mashleyR7 (Nov 2, 2013)

Would anyone be up for a mini meet in Kent or the South East? 

I've seen adverts for the London club for Â£75 with breakfast, 18 holes, main meal, free gift and inclusive range balls?
Or The Shire for for a similar deal for Â£40 each if we get 12 people. 

We could go to Princes again? or any other suggestions?


----------



## chrisd (Nov 2, 2013)

The London Club could be good so long as we do it after a dry spell as it is inclined to stay wet and be closed


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 2, 2013)

Could be up for it as I have loads of leave left to be used


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm happy to arrange and sort out if people are up for it.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 2, 2013)

I've heard  London club can be sketchy in the winter......


----------



## arnieboy (Nov 2, 2013)

You would probably be better off nearer the coast as a lot of courses north of the Downs, including places like East Sussex National, suffer in the wet weather.


----------



## Moquillo19 (Nov 3, 2013)

We played London club last march and to be honest I've never seen a course with so much water on it. As we walked along the trollies were creating waves on the fairways. I know the weather isn't their fault but it was a total waste of money. We couldn't believe it was open. I think you can get on Royal St George's in February for about the same money.


----------



## Jimbooo (Nov 3, 2013)

I'll be up for it... Wednesdays are best for me if it's midweek.


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Nov 3, 2013)

i might be up for this depending on the date. id ideally like to do it on a wwekend though


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Nov 3, 2013)

I could be interested depending on venue.


----------



## golfdub (Nov 3, 2013)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			I could be interested depending on venue.
		
Click to expand...

+1.


----------



## Linnets (Nov 3, 2013)

Subject to date I would be interested


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 4, 2013)

Might work for me also depending on where it is.


----------



## JustOne (Nov 4, 2013)

I would be interested but don't really want to spend Â£50 (+ petrol) to play in the rain or on a boggy course.


----------



## rob2 (Nov 4, 2013)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			I could be interested depending on venue.
		
Click to expand...

+1. For me it would have to be links as I don't want to take a day off to slop around in the mud. RSG/Cinque ports?

Rob


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 4, 2013)

Ok so look like we have good interest in a winter links meet, or at least a club that isn't going to be a muddy field. 

I've had a quick look and St Georges is from Â£95 for their winter society package and Cinque Ports is Â£65 for a winter green fee. There is also Princes and you can get a nights stay, 2 rounds, diner and breakfast for Â£110 at the moment. 

If the general feeling is that it'll be one of these courses I can look into it further?


----------



## richart (Nov 4, 2013)

Littlestone do a winter fourball rate of Â£160, includes soup and a roll. Â£50 normal winter rate. Never played the course but heard good things.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 4, 2013)

Yes it's a nice course, but no where the standard of Princes, let alone RSG or RCP. I'd be happy to play there again though if the lower price meant more of turnout. The course to get onto would be Rye but it's members invite only.


----------



## beck9965 (Nov 4, 2013)

I would be interested in this as well, weekday or weekend.


----------



## cookelad (Nov 4, 2013)

Could potentially get my arm twisted for this one depending on where it is, got holidays to use up before 31st Dec so not worried weekend or weekday!


----------



## Snelly (Nov 4, 2013)

I will come along too if I can make the date. Littlestone sounds good.  I have also heard good things.  

Or Knole park near Sevenoaks?  I played there for the first time this year and came away impressed.  What about a trip to Leftie's place?


----------



## Midnight (Nov 4, 2013)

I would be up for this depending on the date.


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 4, 2013)

Possibly depending on date/venue.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 4, 2013)

So we have a list of people interested. Around 18 which would be a good number.

mashleyR7
chrisd
Oddsocks
arnieboy
Jimbooo 
GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY 
ArnoldArmChewer
golfdub
Linnets 
sawtooth
JustOne
rob2
richart ?
beck9965 
cookelad 
Snelly
Midnight 
spongebob59

The preferred venues seem to be links courses to anywhere to boggy. Suggestions have been, Littlestone (crica Â£50), St Georges (Â£90), Cinque Ports (Â£80) or Princes (Â£60).

We need to narrow this down now. Please can you copy the list above to a new post and add on your preferred venue and weekday or weekend. 

Eg. 
mashleyR7, St Georges, weekday. 

I'm think we could do this end of Nov around the week commencing the 25th or early Dec (although I can't do the 3rd, 4th or 5th)

Ash.


----------



## Jimbooo (Nov 4, 2013)

mashleyR7
chrisd
Oddsocks
arnieboy
Jimbooo, St Georges, weekday
GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY 
ArnoldArmChewer
golfdub
Linnets 
sawtooth
JustOne
rob2
richart ?
beck9965 
cookelad 
Snelly
Midnight 
spongebob59


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 4, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			Yes it's a nice course, but no where the standard of Princes, let alone RSG or RCP. I'd be happy to play there again though if the lower price meant more of turnout. The course to get onto would be Rye but it's members invite only.
		
Click to expand...

Personally I'd rather Littlestone over Princes every day, far better course imo but different strokes & all that.  I'd agree that it is nowhere near RSG although I don't think it is far off of RCP.  I believe Rye do now occasionally the great unwashed to sneak in without an invite but it is still 2 ball golf only so probably not the best option for this outing, but a great course if you can get onto it.

As far as this one goes, I would be interested but depending where and when as I have just had to use the week of leave I had in hand taking the War Office to Rome for a significant birthday.  Can I officially lurk as first reserve or something until a decision has been made and then say yes or no?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi, Just add your name to the list with a note saying depending on final choice.


----------



## cookelad (Nov 4, 2013)

mashleyR7
chrisd
Oddsocks
arnieboy
Jimbooo, St Georges, weekday
GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY 
ArnoldArmChewer
golfdub
Linnets 
sawtooth
JustOne
rob2
richart ?
beck9965 
cookelad - Littlestone (but I won't throw my toys out of the pram either way!)
Snelly
Midnight 
spongebob59


----------



## chrisd (Nov 4, 2013)

mashleyR7
chrisd - St George's, I've played the others a few times
Oddsocks
arnieboy
Jimbooo, St Georges, weekday
GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY 
ArnoldArmChewer
golfdub
Linnets 
sawtooth
JustOne
rob2
richart ?
beck9965 
cookelad - Littlestone (but I won't throw my toys out of the pram either way!)
Snelly
Midnight 
spongebob59


----------



## richart (Nov 4, 2013)

I would be up for a game, but not sure when everyone is thinking about. Before Xmas or after ? Littlestone sounds good to me as not keen on spending huge amounts for the winter months, so rules out SG and Princes for me. Would have thought we could get the 4 ball rate of Â£40 each if there are enough of us.

Could someone that can copy and paste add Littlestone to my name please.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 4, 2013)

mashleyR7
chrisd - St George's, I've played the others a few times but will go with majority
Oddsocks
arnieboy
Jimbooo, St Georges, weekday
GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY 
ArnoldArmChewer
golfdub
Linnets 
sawtooth
JustOne
rob2
richart - Littlestone
beck9965 
cookelad - Littlestone (but I won't throw my toys out of the pram either way!)
Snelly
Midnight 
spongebob59


----------



## richart (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks Chris.:thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 4, 2013)

mashleyR7
chrisd - St George's, I've played the others a few times but will go with majority
Oddsocks
arnieboy
Jimbooo, St Georges, weekday
GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY 
ArnoldArmChewer
golfdub
Linnets 
sawtooth
JustOne
rob2
richart - Littlestone
beck9965 
cookelad - Littlestone (but I won't throw my toys out of the pram either way!)
Snelly
Midnight 
spongebob59
Blue in Munich (prefer Littlestone but a date dependent definite maybe)​


----------



## richart (Nov 4, 2013)

Just done an aa route search and I notice Littlestone is very close to Lydd. Can I change my course choice ?


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 4, 2013)

mashleyR7
chrisd - St George's, I've played the others a few times but will go with majority
Oddsocks
arnieboy
Jimbooo, St Georges, weekday
GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY 
ArnoldArmChewer
golfdub
Linnets 
sawtooth - Littlestone , Weekday
JustOne
rob2
richart - Littlestone
beck9965 
cookelad - Littlestone (but I won't throw my toys out of the pram either way!)
Snelly
Midnight 
spongebob59
 Blue in Munich (prefer Littlestone but a date dependent definite maybe)


----------



## chrisd (Nov 4, 2013)

richart said:



			Just done an aa route search and I notice Littlestone is very close to Lydd. Can I change my course choice ?

Click to expand...

You can Richard, we will phone and see how you're getting on! 

I understand their pro shop has been replaced by a tattoo parlour!


----------



## beck9965 (Nov 4, 2013)

mashleyR7
chrisd - St George's, I've played the others a few times but will go with majority
Oddsocks
arnieboy
Jimbooo, St Georges, weekday
GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY 
ArnoldArmChewer
golfdub
Linnets 
sawtooth - Littlestone , Weekday
JustOne
rob2
richart - Littlestone
beck9965 - Littlestone / weekday preferred but can do weekend.
cookelad - Littlestone (but I won't throw my toys out of the pram either way!)
Snelly
Midnight 
spongebob59
Blue in Munich (prefer Littlestone but a date dependent definite maybe)


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 4, 2013)

beck9965 said:



			mashleyR7
chrisd - St George's, I've played the others a few times but will go with majority
Oddsocks
arnieboy
Jimbooo, St Georges, weekday
GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY 
ArnoldArmChewer
golfdub
Linnets 
sawtooth - Littlestone , Weekday
JustOne
rob2
richart - Littlestone
beck9965 - Littlestone / weekday preferred but can do weekend.
cookelad - Littlestone (but I won't throw my toys out of the pram either way!)
Snelly
Midnight 
spongebob59
Blue in Munich (prefer Littlestone but a date dependent definite maybe)
		
Click to expand...

What about sandwich?


----------



## richart (Nov 4, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			What about sandwich?
		
Click to expand...

 Isn't that where Princes and St Georges are, rather than being a course in its own right ? Might be wrong as I have only ever been to Kent a handful of times.


----------



## rob2 (Nov 4, 2013)

mashleyR7
 chrisd - St George's, I've played the others a few times but will go with majority
 Oddsocks
 arnieboy
 Jimbooo, St Georges, weekday
 GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY 
 ArnoldArmChewer
 golfdub
 Linnets 
 sawtooth - Littlestone , Weekday
 JustOne
 rob2 - Prefer RSG but would play Littlestone also if dates suit - Weekday preferable but could do weekend.
 richart - Littlestone
 beck9965 - Littlestone / weekday preferred but can do weekend.
 cookelad - Littlestone (but I won't throw my toys out of the pram either way!)
 Snelly
 Midnight 
 spongebob59
 Blue in Munich (prefer Littlestone but a date dependent definite maybe)


----------



## SammmeBee (Nov 4, 2013)

Sandwich is Royal St George's, as in Deal is Royal Cinque Ports, as Brancaster is Royal West Norfolk.

That's posh people for you!!!


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 4, 2013)

SammmeBee said:



			Sandwich is Royal St George's, as in Deal is Royal Cinque Ports, as Brancaster is Royal West Norfolk.

That's posh people for you!!!
		
Click to expand...

I've caddied at sandwich as a kid, and played next to royal st George ( princes ) 

Sandwich and st George are not the same


----------



## Moquillo19 (Nov 5, 2013)

Could someone add me to the list please? Copy and paste on my phone is rubbish. It all came out as a long sentence. I'll play anywhere. Thanks


----------



## chrisd (Nov 5, 2013)

mashleyR7
 chrisd - St George's, I've played the others a few times but will go with majority
 Oddsocks
 arnieboy
 Jimbooo, St Georges, weekday
 GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY 
 ArnoldArmChewer
 golfdub
 Linnets 
 sawtooth - Littlestone , Weekday
 JustOne
 rob2 - Prefer RSG but would play Littlestone also if dates suit - Weekday preferable but could do weekend.
 richart - Littlestone
 beck9965 - Littlestone / weekday preferred but can do weekend.
 cookelad - Littlestone (but I won't throw my toys out of the pram either way!)
 Snelly
 Midnight 
 spongebob59
 Blue in Munich (prefer Littlestone but a date dependent definite maybe)
Moquillo - play anywhere (golf tart)


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 5, 2013)

Isn't there a handicap restriction at RSG?


----------



## Hooker (Nov 5, 2013)

Great idea Ashley!

mashleyR7
 chrisd - St George's, I've played the others a few times but will go with majority
 Oddsocks
 arnieboy
 Jimbooo, St Georges, weekday
 GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY 
 ArnoldArmChewer
 golfdub
 Linnets 
 sawtooth - Littlestone , Weekday
 JustOne
 rob2 - Prefer RSG but would play Littlestone also if dates suit - Weekday preferable but could do weekend.
 richart - Littlestone
 beck9965 - Littlestone / weekday preferred but can do weekend.
 cookelad - Littlestone (but I won't throw my toys out of the pram either way!)
 Snelly
 Midnight 
 spongebob59
 Blue in Munich (prefer Littlestone but a date dependent definite maybe)
 Moquillo - play anywhere (golf tart) 
Hooker - Prefer Littlestone anytime


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 5, 2013)

Seven votes for Littlestone from 21 people. Five votes for weekday. 

I'm happy to go with Littlestone. It is a nice course and will be a tough challenge in the winter, but dry at least! 

Littlestone on allow 4 balls are Wednesdays after 9.30 am and after 12 noon on Mondays and Fridays. 

The suggested dates could be, Monday 25th or Friday 29th Nov or December Monday 2nd, Monday 9th, Wednesday 11th or Friday 13th? 

Shall I contact then for some prices and check availability for these dates?


----------



## richart (Nov 5, 2013)

I can do all dates. Would prefer a later start, as it looks like about a two hour drive. I imagine we would need to tee off at 12.00 at the latest in December, as it must be getting dark by 4.30 ? Happy to go with the majority.


----------



## Jimbooo (Nov 5, 2013)

I should be fine for all dates - a wednesday would be preferred choice tho.

Can you ask if you need an "official" handicap cert, as I don't have one


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 5, 2013)

I doubt it Jimboo I played at the height of summer this year with two mates who didnt have them.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 5, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			I doubt it Jimboo I played at the height of summer this year with two mates who didnt have them.
		
Click to expand...

.......... and you mix with some right oiks !


----------



## cookelad (Nov 5, 2013)

richart said:



			I can do all dates. Would prefer a later start, as it looks like about a two hour drive. I imagine we would need to tee off at 12.00 at the latest in December, as it must be getting dark by 4.30 ? Happy to go with the majority.
		
Click to expand...

Looking out the office window now, we should probably tee off before 11!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 5, 2013)

12 is the absolute latest!


----------



## Swingalot (Nov 5, 2013)

I have missed this thread, but would be interested if there was a space and the dates work.
Have not played littlestone, but heard good reports.
Personally would have voted for royal cinque ports as I have driven past it loads with work but never played. Ticked off rsg and princes this year, so looking to get all the main Kent link courses played.

Ps. I hear the pro from Ashford is coming to our club in the New Year, any comments on him from the Ashford boys?


----------



## chrisd (Nov 5, 2013)

Swingalot said:



			Ps. I hear the pro from Ashford is coming to our club in the New Year, any comments on him from the Ashford boys?
		
Click to expand...

That's Langley Park then?


----------



## Linnets (Nov 5, 2013)

Can some body edit the list and add my preference (damn iPad )

Littleton any date


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 5, 2013)

Happy to play little stone, just bare in mind winter hours of playable light, after twelve tee off could get a bit tight if we get a good turn out


----------



## chrisd (Nov 5, 2013)

mashleyR7
 chrisd - St George's, I've played the others a few times but will go with majority
 Oddsocks
 arnieboy
 Jimbooo, St Georges, weekday
 GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY 
 ArnoldArmChewer
 golfdub
 Linnets 
 sawtooth - Littlestone , Weekday
 JustOne
 rob2 - Prefer RSG but would play Littlestone also if dates suit - Weekday preferable but could do weekend.
 richart - Littlestone
 beck9965 - Littlestone / weekday preferred but can do weekend.
 cookelad - Littlestone (but I won't throw my toys out of the pram either way!)
 Snelly
 Midnight 
 spongebob59
 Blue in Munich (prefer Littlestone but a date dependent definite maybe)
 Moquillo - play anywhere (golf tart) 
Hooker - Prefer Littlestone anytime
Linnets - Littlestone


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 5, 2013)

Happy to come off the list as played Littlestone loads


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 5, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			12 is the absolute latest!
		
Click to expand...

Especially if we get a good turn out, could be very tight for the tail end of the field


----------



## SammmeBee (Nov 5, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			I've caddied at sandwich as a kid, and played next to royal st George ( princes ) 

Sandwich and st George are not the same
		
Click to expand...

I thought you were one of the more sensible ones too........


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 5, 2013)

SammmeBee said:



			I thought you were one of the more sensible ones too........
		
Click to expand...

It was a rumour I started on a web forum


----------



## chrisd (Nov 5, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			It was a rumour I started on a web forum
		
Click to expand...

Pretty quickly proven to be untrue!


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 5, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Pretty quickly proven to be untrue!
		
Click to expand...

I never claimed it was


----------



## Swingalot (Nov 5, 2013)

chrisd said:



			That's Langley Park then?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that's right. Was announced last week to the members and I understand he comes over in February.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 6, 2013)

Swingalot said:



			Yeah that's right. Was announced last week to the members and I understand he comes over in February.
		
Click to expand...

Following in the footsteps of our former Secretary!

I'm not sure that an open forum is the best place to discuss this


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 6, 2013)

Right just spoke to Littlestone. We can the dates below. The tee times will be from 11:00 - 11:30 in 4 balls, so 5 tee times. However, on the Wednesday 11th December we can go out from 09:30. 

So the options are:

Mon 25th Nov 11am
Mon 2nd Dec 11am
Wed 11th Dec 930am

The price based on 20 people will be:

Â£50 green fee only.
Â£60 green fee, coffee/bacon rolls & ham egg n chips.
Â£57.50 green fee, coffee/bacon rolls, soup and sandwhich platter.
(I will try and negotiate a discount but work on this for now!)

Deposit will be Â£20 up front paid to me and the rest paid on the day.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 6, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			Right just spoke to Littlestone. We can the dates below. The tee times will be from 11:00 - 11:30 in 4 balls, so 5 tee times. However, on the Wednesday 11th December we can go out from 09:30. 

So the options are:

Mon 25th Nov 11am
Mon 2nd Dec 11am
Wed 11th Dec 930am

The price based on 20 people will be:

Â£50 green fee only.
Â£60 green fee, coffee/bacon rolls & ham egg n chips.
Â£57.50 green fee, coffee/bacon rolls, soup and sandwhich platter.
(I will try and negotiate a discount but work on this for now!)

Deposit will be Â£20 up front paid to me and the rest paid on the day.
		
Click to expand...

Any will do for me Ash, prefer Wednesday, I don't mind which food option, and I assume as it's close to my birthday that you will treat me!


----------



## Jimbooo (Nov 6, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Any will do for me Ash, prefer Wednesday, I don't mind which food option, and I assume as it's close to my birthday that you will treat me!
		
Click to expand...

I'll buy all the candles for the cake - will call ahead to ensure they have enough in stock.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 6, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Happy to play little stone, just bare in mind winter hours of playable light, after twelve tee off could get a bit tight if we get a good turn out
		
Click to expand...

You could play foursomes to get round quickly


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 6, 2013)

No to foursomes!

Can people select their preferred date then please?  

Mon 25th Nov 11am
Mon 2nd Dec 11am
Wed 11th Dec 930am Mashley, ChrisD, 

We'll go for the Â£60 including the ham,egg,chips.


----------



## cookelad (Nov 6, 2013)

November suits me better, but I'm not stressed either way!


----------



## Jimbooo (Nov 6, 2013)

Mon 25th Nov 11am
Mon 2nd Dec 11am
Wed 11th Dec 930am Mashley, ChrisD, Jimbooo


----------



## richart (Nov 6, 2013)

Would prefer an 11.00 tee time, as I will have a two hour plus drive. I assume if we play on the Wednesday we have to tee off at 9.30 ?


----------



## Midnight (Nov 6, 2013)

Sorry can not do any of those dates . Will keep a eye out for the next one.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 6, 2013)

richart said:



			Would prefer an 11.00 tee time, as I will have a two hour plus drive. I assume if we play on the Wednesday we have to tee off at 9.30 ?
		
Click to expand...

Richart, given the state of the M25 you might be better off with the earlier start, get through the roadworks before they clog with the "rush" hour traffic.  Just a thought.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 6, 2013)

Jimbooo said:



			I'll buy all the candles for the cake - will call ahead to ensure they have enough in stock.
		
Click to expand...

Do you need to book the Fire Brigade as well......


----------



## richart (Nov 6, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			Richart, given the state of the M25 you might be better off with the earlier start, get through the roadworks before they clog with the "rush" hour traffic.  Just a thought.
		
Click to expand...

 True, but what ever time we start I will leave early, but just hoping that a later start time would give me more time in case of delays. Would rather get to the Club an hour early. Happy to go with the majority as always though.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 6, 2013)

Re the dates, looking at the diary I can't do the 2nd, will speak to the boss tomorrow to see what the leave situation is for the other 2 dates & post up then.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 6, 2013)

Jimbooo said:



			I'll buy all the candles for the cake - will call ahead to ensure they have enough in stock.
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			Do you need to book the Fire Brigade as well......

Click to expand...


Can we just do one candle, I just hate all that wax covering the lush chocolate and icing sugar!

Also we're very near Dungeness Power Station and they might think the reactors faulty if we have more light than they do!


----------



## beck9965 (Nov 6, 2013)

Mon 25th Nov 11am
 Mon 2nd Dec 11am
 Wed 11th Dec 930am Mashley, ChrisD, Jimbooo, Beck9965


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Nov 6, 2013)

Mon 25th Nov 11am
Mon 2nd Dec 11am
Wed 11th Dec 930am Mashley, ChrisD, Jimbooo, Beck9965 ArnoldArmChewer


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 6, 2013)

Mon 25th Nov 11am
Mon 2nd Dec 11am
Wed 11th Dec 930am Mashley, ChrisD, Jimbooo, Beck9965 ArnoldArmChewer, oddsocks


----------



## chrisd (Nov 7, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Mon 25th Nov 11am
Mon 2nd Dec 11am
Wed 11th Dec 930am Mashley, ChrisD, Jimbooo, Beck9965 ArnoldArmChewer, oddsocks
		
Click to expand...

That's the sort of list you normally see with photos to match on Crimewatch!


----------



## Moquillo19 (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm ok for 11 Dec. I could get another if we need to make up numbers. My mate Jon who played in the Chart Hills do. I think an 11 start could be pushing it.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 7, 2013)

Mon 25th Nov 11am
Mon 2nd Dec 11am
Wed 11th Dec 930am Mashley, ChrisD, Jimbooo, Beck9965, ArnoldArmChewer, oddsocks, Moquillo19,

Can the rest of the 18+ people who said they'd be up for this register their vote, rule themselves out or confirm they are still on the fence please?


----------



## richart (Nov 7, 2013)

Wednesday is fine with me.


----------



## richart (Nov 7, 2013)

richart said:



			Wednesday is fine with me.
		
Click to expand...

 Just remembered I am playing Woking the day before. If possible a later tee time would be good for me.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 7, 2013)

I should be okay for leave on the 11th, just need to get the application officially approved which might take a little while as we are having a complete working method change from Monday, but agreed in principle.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 7, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			I should be okay for leave on the 11th, just need to get the application officially approved which might take a little while as we are having a complete working method change from Monday, but agreed in principle.
		
Click to expand...

You mean that you havnt asked the wife yet, don't you?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 7, 2013)

chrisd said:



			You mean that you havnt asked the wife yet, don't you?
		
Click to expand...

Oh I have as I had to satisfy the War Office that I would be able to get back to the O2 in time........


----------



## Swingalot (Nov 7, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			Mon 25th Nov 11am
Mon 2nd Dec 11am
Wed 11th Dec 930am Mashley, ChrisD, Jimbooo, Beck9965, ArnoldArmChewer, oddsocks, Moquillo19,

Can the rest of the 18+ people who said they'd be up for this register their vote, rule themselves out or confirm they are still on the fence please?
		
Click to expand...

I should be ok for the 11th, only doubt would be we are hoping to move house that week, but as long as it is not that day I'm in.


----------



## Linnets (Nov 8, 2013)

Going to have to drop out of this one 12hr night on the 11th :-( hope you all have a good day


----------



## Hooker (Nov 8, 2013)

Date sounds ok for me.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 8, 2013)

Mon 25th Nov 11am
Mon 2nd Dec 11am
Wed 11th Dec 930am Mashley, ChrisD, Jimbooo, Beck9965, ArnoldArmChewer, oddsocks, Moquillo19, Blue in Munich

chrisd, the day's leave has now been approved by both guvnors! ​


----------



## chrisd (Nov 8, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



Mon 25th Nov 11am
Mon 2nd Dec 11am
Wed 11th Dec 930am Mashley, ChrisD, Jimbooo, Beck9965, ArnoldArmChewer, oddsocks, Moquillo19, Blue in Munich

chrisd, the day's leave has now been approved by both guvnors! ​

Click to expand...


Without the need for Kate Adie???


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 8, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Without the need for Kate Adie???
		
Click to expand...

No, nor a trip to the florists!


----------



## richart (Nov 9, 2013)

Sorry guys but I can't do the 11th, as HID has just booked a city break to Budapest. Can do the other dates still, but looks like the 11th is the preferred date. Shame as I was really looking forward to playing Littlestone.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm 50/50 for Wednesday 11th, when do you need a definite yay or nay?

Always nice to meet up and play new courses but I have to weigh up the early start and 4hr round trip, and work, school run, etc.


----------



## Snelly (Nov 11, 2013)

I am a no as I am now playing in late November at Blackmoor and cannot have too many days off school.  

Thanks or organising though and I hope you have a good day.


----------



## rob2 (Nov 11, 2013)

I am unable to attend also. To much craziness going on at work.

Hope you guys have a good day.

Rob.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 11, 2013)

I'll update the list of whos in and out on my lunch today.


----------



## Moquillo19 (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm sorry but I'm now not available for this on Wed. Just found out it's my daughter's nativity play that day. I know I love my golf but I'm also attached to my knackers. I wouldn't be if I missed that.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 11, 2013)

Moquillo19 said:



			I'm sorry but I'm now not available for this on Wed. Just found out it's my daughter's nativity play that day. I know I love my golf but I'm also attached to my knackers. I wouldn't be if I missed that.
		
Click to expand...

Christmas eh!

Someone always drags religion into it!


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 11, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Christmas eh!

Someone always drags religion into it! 

Click to expand...

Opening that can of worms chris


----------



## chrisd (Nov 11, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Opening that can of worms chris
		
Click to expand...

You bit quicker than one of Smiffys carp!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 13, 2013)

Ok so finally getting 5 mins to look at this again since we have some cancelations. 

People still in are: 

Mashley, ChrisD, Jimbooo, Beck9965, ArnoldArmChewer, oddsocks, Blue in Munich

anyone else want in? Do we still want to do it?


----------



## cookelad (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm still in! (Although me Gran is just about on her deathbed so I may withdraw at short notice)


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 13, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			Ok so finally getting 5 mins to look at this again since we have some cancelations. 

People still in are: 

Mashley, ChrisD, Jimbooo, Beck9965, ArnoldArmChewer, oddsocks, Blue in Munich

anyone else want in? *Do we still want to do it?*

Click to expand...

Having got the day off I'm up for it if everyone else is.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm still ok


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 13, 2013)

chrisd said:



			I'm still ok
		
Click to expand...

Still in just need to book some appointments in me diary to lose myself )


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Nov 13, 2013)

I am still OK


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 14, 2013)

So there is 6 maybe 7 if jimboo is still up for it. Shall I book it today?


----------



## Jimbooo (Nov 14, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			So there is 6 maybe 7 if jimboo is still up for it. Shall I book it today?
		
Click to expand...

Yep still in


----------



## Swingalot (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm up for this if it is still on?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 14, 2013)

I will book it tomorrow and post up to confirm all the details. I'll be booking it for all those who have said yep in the last day or so. 7 of us i think. 

Ash.


----------



## Scottjd1 (Nov 14, 2013)

Any room for one more?

:whoo:


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 14, 2013)

Yep makes it a round 8 for two four balls.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 14, 2013)

Scottjd1 said:



			Any room for one more?

:whoo:
		
Click to expand...


Be great to see you again Scott


----------



## beck9965 (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm afraid I'm out on this now as have a health and safety meeting I must attend at work,

Apologies.

Phil.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 15, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Be great to see you again Scott
		
Click to expand...

Say it like you mean it.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 15, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Say it like you mean it.
		
Click to expand...

He's and Eagles supporter like me so I absolutely mean it. Meanwhile you live in Croydon and don't support them!


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 15, 2013)

chrisd said:



			He's and Eagles supporter like me so I absolutely mean it. Meanwhile you live in Croydon and don't support them!
		
Click to expand...

Not a football man..... You know this.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 15, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Not a football man..... You know this.
		
Click to expand...

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm  Now OS I don't want an infraction, but .....................


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 16, 2013)

chrisd said:



*He's and Eagles supporter* like me so I absolutely mean it. Meanwhile you live in Croydon and don't support them!
		
Click to expand...




Oddsocks said:



*Not a football man*..... You know this.
		
Click to expand...

Shouldn't these be in the same post..................


----------



## chrisd (Nov 16, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			Shouldn't these be in the same post.................. 

Click to expand...

RIGHT!

You'll pay for tha...................... arnt you the bloke who's much bigger than me?

Fair comment I'd say!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 16, 2013)

chrisd said:



			RIGHT!

You'll pay for tha...................... arnt you the bloke who's much bigger than me?

Fair comment I'd say!
		
Click to expand...

I reckon you gave Oddsocks a run in the "biting quicker than one of Smiffy's carp" stakes there! 

Reckon you'll get Petrescu?


----------



## chrisd (Nov 16, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			Reckon you'll get Petrescu?
		
Click to expand...

To be honest Blue we've been linked to everyone including Alf Ramsey but he does sound favourite at the moment. I ok so long as we don't take on of the past managers, ie Dowie, Freedman, Bruce


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 16, 2013)

chrisd said:



*To be honest Blue we've been linked to everyone* including Alf Ramsey but he does sound favourite at the moment. I ok so long as we don't take on of the past managers, ie Dowie, Freedman, Bruce
		
Click to expand...

Share your pain there, it's a bit like us in the transfer windows, if we'd bought everyone we were linked to they'd be cancelling season tickets to find them somewhere to sit.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 17, 2013)

So what's the crack with this...... All booked?


----------



## Hooker (Nov 17, 2013)

Think you missed out me and a few others? Swingalot, Cookelad and sawtooth was 50/50??


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 18, 2013)

We have 11 I think?

mashleyR7
ArnoldArmChewer; 
chrisd; 
cookelad;
Jimbooo;
Swingalot;
Scottjd1;
Beck9965;
Blue in Munich;
oddsocks;
sawtooth;

Sorry, I've been bogged down at work! I will book this today as I want this my own xmas treat!


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 18, 2013)

Sorry guys I cant make this which is a pity as it looks a cracking course.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 18, 2013)

So ten in all.

mashleyR7
ArnoldArmChewer; 
chrisd; 
cookelad;
Jimbooo;
Swingalot;
Scottjd1;
Beck9965;
Blue in Munich;
oddsocks;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 18, 2013)

I think we are 9 now mashleyR7, Beck9965 pulled out at post 120.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 18, 2013)

Blue.....I'll cross you off for Hayling on the 11th?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 18, 2013)

This is booked for the 11th December 3 x 3 balls from 09:40. 9 people. The chap is going to email me to advise if we need deposits or not. I'll try convince him we're good for paying on the day. 
Still space if people want to join in. 

Ash.


----------



## cookelad (Nov 18, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			This is booked for the 11th December 3 x 3 balls from 09:40. 9 people. The chap is going to email me to advise if we need deposits or not. I'll try convince him we're good for paying on the day. 
Still space if people want to join in. 

Ash.
		
Click to expand...

Just tell him Sweet Cheeks from Golf Monthly said we're all trustworthy!


----------



## Sandy (Nov 18, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			Yes it's a nice course, but no where the standard of Princes, let alone RSG or RCP. I'd be happy to play there again though if the lower price meant more of turnout. The course to get onto would be Rye but it's members invite only.
		
Click to expand...

You're joking! Littlestone is in superb nick in winter. Gets my vote...


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 18, 2013)

I agree that Littlestone is a good course, especially in the winter as are most links course but I don't think it compares to Princes since they've done all the work and improved their course. They used to be on a par but Princes are fast improving and being recognised for doing so. Littlestone has lost it's place as a Open qualifying course so their budget has been restricted a little for the next couple of years. It was already behind Princes and isn't getting closer. RSG and RCP are the next step up from Princes, although that gap is closing too.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 18, 2013)

drive4show said:



			Blue.....I'll cross you off for Hayling on the 11th?
		
Click to expand...

drive4show, yes, looks like I'm at Littlestone, thanks for the offer, another time maybe?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 18, 2013)

Yep no problem, enjoy Littlestone, not a course I've got round to playing yet  :thup:


----------



## cookelad (Nov 20, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			So ten in all.

mashleyR7
ArnoldArmChewer; 
chrisd; 
cookelad;
Jimbooo;
Swingalot;
Scottjd1;
Beck9965;
Blue in Munich;
oddsocks;
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			I think we are 9 now mashleyR7, Beck9965 pulled out at post 120.
		
Click to expand...

I think we're 10 with Hooker!


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 21, 2013)

cookelad said:



			I think we're 10 with Hooker!
		
Click to expand...

So where we at with this?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 21, 2013)

We're all booked in for 3x3 balls. We can add one more on to this if we need too. 

I'm waiting for an email from them to confirm the deposit needed. 

I will chase today. 

Ash.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 21, 2013)

good lad ash :thup:


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 23, 2013)

3 x 3 balls booked for 9.40-10.00, all for Â£60.00 each to incl coffee & bacon roll, and ham/egg & chips.

No deposit required, full payment on the day. Please lets not have any withdrawals though. 

Should be a good way to celebrate Chrisd's 98th and my 28th birthdays!


----------



## chrisd (Nov 23, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			Should be a good way to celebrate Chrisd's 98th and my 28th birthdays!
		
Click to expand...

98 + 3 days - I wonder if when I get to 100 you'll be able to give me a serious game?

Thanks for arranging, let's hope for good weather


By the way -is that 28 measurement wind assisted ??


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 23, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			3 x 3 balls booked for 9.40-10.00, all for Â£60.00 each to incl coffee & bacon roll, and ham/egg & chips.

No deposit required, full payment on the day. Please lets not have any withdrawals though. 

Should be a good way to celebrate Chrisd's 98th and my 28th birthdays!
		
Click to expand...

Well done our Ashley I said well done ;-)

So who's coming down from south east Croydon/Bromley way


----------



## chrisd (Nov 23, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			So who's coming down from south east Croydon/Bromley way
		
Click to expand...

You???


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 23, 2013)

chrisd said:



			You???
		
Click to expand...

I was seeing if anyone wanted a lift ....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm near Epsom but might have to go direct to the O2 on the way back depending on the finish time.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 23, 2013)

Ok no worries blue, I know swingalot is also local if he's still going


----------



## Swingalot (Nov 24, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Ok no worries blue, I know swingalot is also local if he's still going
		
Click to expand...

Still going yes, but on the school run first so will have to make my own way down, but thanks for the offer.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Nov 24, 2013)

Swingalot said:



			Still going yes, but on the school run first so will have to make my own way down, but thanks for the offer.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

It'll be like an extension to the school run coming with OS.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 24, 2013)

chrisd said:



			It'll be like an extension to the school run coming with OS.  

Click to expand...

So many possible one liners as a response but I'm better than that ;-)


----------



## chrisd (Nov 24, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			So many possible one liners as a response but I'm better than that ;-)
		
Click to expand...

You disappoint me Baz!


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 24, 2013)

chrisd said:



			You disappoint me Baz!
		
Click to expand...

Rather like watching palace then


----------



## chrisd (Nov 24, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Rather like watching palace then 

Click to expand...

How can you be so hurtful on the weekend where they first win away?


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 24, 2013)

chrisd said:



			How can you be so hurtful on the weekend where they first win away?  

Click to expand...

... Because I'm that kinda guy :thup:


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 3, 2013)

Only a week to go gents


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 4, 2013)

Yes looking forward to it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 4, 2013)

Anyone know if the Little Chef at the A259/A2070 roundabout is still going?  Might leave early and have a nostalgic breakfast.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 4, 2013)

Thought all little chefs had gone?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 4, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Thought all little chefs had gone?
		
Click to expand...

Still got a website but can't see that one on it.  There on Google Maps, but don't know how old that is.  Used to meet the rest of the old crowd there en route to the annual pilgrimage to Rye.


----------



## Golfmmad (Dec 5, 2013)

It's listed on the South East District cycling time trials site. There are still a few open, just not as many as yesteryear!

Enjoy yer full English!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 5, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			Anyone know if the Little Chef at the A259/A2070 roundabout is still going?  Might leave early and have a nostalgic breakfast.
		
Click to expand...

If I play at Lydd I will go that way and see for you

Just realised what I wrote - the next time I play Lydd will be sometime never!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 5, 2013)

I dont think the chef is still ope. There is a cafe further down the A259 towards New Romney though, next to the car wash on the rhs.


----------



## cookelad (Dec 5, 2013)

Aren't we getting breakfast as part of the deal?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 5, 2013)

Bacon rolls.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks mashleyR7, hadn't realised, I'll cancel the breakfast



chrisd said:



			If I play at Lydd I will go that way and see for you
		
Click to expand...

chrisd, I'm impressed, that's above & beyond, offering to subject yourself to Lydd, and for a Chelsea fan.  Respect! :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Dec 5, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thanks mashleyR7, hadn't realised, I'll cancel the breakfast



chrisd, I'm impressed, that's above & beyond, offering to subject yourself to Lydd, and for a Chelsea fan.  Respect! :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Hey Blue, let's not go too far, playing only a couple of miles from Lydd brings me out in a rash! You're gonna be brassed off in a couple of weeks when we paxo you at the Bridge!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 5, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Hey Blue, let's not go too far, playing only a couple of miles from Lydd brings me out in a rash! You're gonna be brassed off in a couple of weeks when we paxo you at the Bridge!
		
Click to expand...

You going?  Could meet you for a drink if you fancy.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 5, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			You going?  Could meet you for a drink if you fancy.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Blue but I don't go to away games, I find it hard to find time for the home ones, especially like this week when we have two games.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 5, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Thanks Blue but I don't go to away games, I find it hard to find time for the home ones, especially like this week when we have two games.
		
Click to expand...

No, fully understand mate, I haven't done aways for a while, as you say the home ones eat up enough time, particularly with Sky fiddling round with the dates.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 5, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			No, fully understand mate, I haven't done aways for a while, as you say the home ones eat up enough time, particularly with Sky fiddling round with the dates.
		
Click to expand...


You know, as much as I complain about that, I guess it makes going easier in as much as it's not every other Sat and HID gets to complain less about games on Sat and golf on Sun. This Sat she's singing in her choir so it's win win ( the same as I hope we do again Sat)


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 5, 2013)

chrisd said:



			You know, as much as I complain about that, I guess it makes going easier in as much as it's not every other Sat and HID gets to complain less about games on Sat and golf on Sun. This Sat she's singing in her choir so it's win win ( the same as I hope we do again Sat)
		
Click to expand...

It is and it isn't; we go to a lot of concerts and it wouldn't be the first time that we'd booked tickets that didn't clash with the game only to end up with Sky moving the game to the concert date! :angry:


----------



## chrisd (Dec 5, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			It is and it isn't; we go to a lot of concerts and it wouldn't be the first time that we'd booked tickets that didn't clash with the game only to end up with Sky moving the game to the concert date! :angry:
		
Click to expand...

I get it too sometimes clashing with my football club meetings, Sunday golf etc. I do less concerts these days but trips to shows can clash too, then HID normally gets her way!

 What music do you go to?


----------



## Swingalot (Dec 6, 2013)

This has crept round, but looking forward too it, another course off the list for me.

What time are we all planning to meet?

Ps. Good to hear there are some fellow palace out there, look forward to the banter! Oddsocks are you really Chelsea despite living in Croydon?..........oh well, at least your not a Croydon red!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 6, 2013)

Swingalot said:



			This has crept round, but looking forward too it, another course off the list for me.

What time are we all planning to meet?

Ps. Good to hear there are some fellow palace out there, look forward to the banter! Oddsocks are you really Chelsea despite living in Croydon?..........oh well, at least your not a Croydon red!
		
Click to expand...

Oddsocks doesn't do footie, it's Blue in Munich who supports Chelsea


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 6, 2013)

Swingalot said:



			This has crept round, but looking forward too it, another course off the list for me.

What time are we all planning to meet?

Ps. Good to hear there are some fellow palace out there, look forward to the banter! Oddsocks are you really Chelsea despite living in Croydon?..........oh well, at least your not a Croydon red!
		
Click to expand...

Not a footie lover buddy


----------



## Swingalot (Dec 6, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Oddsocks doesn't do footie, it's Blue in Munich who supports Chelsea
		
Click to expand...

The clue was in his name I guess!
My apologies to Oddsocks.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 6, 2013)

chrisd said:



			I get it too sometimes clashing with my football club meetings, Sunday golf etc. I do less concerts these days but trips to shows can clash too, then HID normally gets her way!

 What music do you go to?
		
Click to expand...

Bon Jovi, Rod Stewart, Mark Knopfler, Nickelback and Bruce Springsteen were this year's main ones, Bryan Adams, Lynyrd Skynyrd and Elton John in the recent past, just bought tickets for James Taylor next October.  I also go to Sutton United where a local promoter puts on some very good bands, and after Littlestone will be heading to the O2 for Wet Wet Wet.  Yourself?


----------



## chrisd (Dec 7, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			Bon Jovi, Rod Stewart, Mark Knopfler, Nickelback and Bruce Springsteen were this year's main ones, Bryan Adams, Lynyrd Skynyrd and Elton John in the recent past, just bought tickets for James Taylor next October.  I also go to Sutton United where a local promoter puts on some very good bands, and after Littlestone will be heading to the O2 for Wet Wet Wet.  Yourself?
		
Click to expand...


I see Jools Holland when he's anywhere in reach. Recent times seen Alison Moyet, Joe Bonamassa, Deep Purple, Walter Trout, Black Sabbath, Metallica, Facinating Aida, Rod Stewart, Elton John, Rick Wakeman, but going back to the 60's to recent times - wow seen so many!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 7, 2013)

chrisd said:



			I see Jools Holland when he's anywhere in reach. Recent times seen Alison Moyet, Joe Bonamassa, Deep Purple, Walter Trout, Black Sabbath, Metallica, Facinating Aida, Rod Stewart, Elton John, Rick Wakeman, but going back to the 60's to recent times - wow seen so many!
		
Click to expand...

Mate at work lent me Joe Bonamassa's Sloe Gin CD, if I get the chance I'll be seeing him live.  Every time Jools Holland comes round we seem to have something else already booked.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 7, 2013)

I must be cool as I've seen how bonamassa!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 7, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			I must be cool as I've seen how bonamassa!
		
Click to expand...

Liked him as much as when I saw a Clapton blues show


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 8, 2013)

So what's the final plans?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 8, 2013)

3 x 3 balls booked for 9.40-10.00, all for Â£60.00 each to incl coffee & bacon roll, and ham/egg & chips.

I'll be there from 9 ish for a warm up. Due to be a bright sunny day about 7 degrees. Should be lovely.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 8, 2013)

Is there a range there Ashley,


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 8, 2013)

There is a range and large chipping area and two greens. The range tokens are prchased from the club house for Romney Warren golf course next door.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 8, 2013)

Sweet :thup:


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 9, 2013)

Just got a new driver do may need that range!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 9, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Just got a new driver do may need that range! 

Click to expand...

You won't need a driver round Littlestone Baz it's only about 5,000 yards!


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 9, 2013)

chrisd said:



			You won't need a driver round Littlestone Baz it's only about 5,000 yards!
		
Click to expand...

6i wedge for par 4's then


----------



## chrisd (Dec 9, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			6i wedge for par 4's then
		
Click to expand...

I assumed you'd be playing off the reds!


----------



## Jimbooo (Dec 10, 2013)

Really looking forward to this.  I'll be there at 9 for a practice as I'm currently topping all my drives!!!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 10, 2013)

If I've got this right we're down  to 7 for this aren't we? 

Me
Chrisd
Jimboo
Oddsocks
Blue
Sw a lot
Cookelad


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 10, 2013)

If someones tried to DM me my inbox was full, with 3 messages!!!! so i've not got it yet.


----------



## cookelad (Dec 10, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			If I've got this right we're down  to 7 for this aren't we? 

Me
Chrisd
Jimboo
Oddsocks
Blue
Sw a lot
Cookelad
		
Click to expand...

Looking through the thread I think we should have Arnold Arm Chewer, Scottjd1 & Hooker as well unless they've cancelled by PM/DM.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 10, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			If I've got this right we're down  to 7 for this aren't we? 

Me
Chrisd
Jimboo
Oddsocks
Blue
Sw a lot
Cookelad
		
Click to expand...

Scottjd


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 10, 2013)

Sorry I missed

Hooker
Scottdj
A Arm Chewer 

off the list so we are still at 10. Although, the three above haven't posted here for a while. 

You still in boys? 

THE DRAW HAS BEEN DONE!  (bribes to fix it by pm accepted!)


----------



## chrisd (Dec 10, 2013)

I was/am sure that Arnold Arm Chewer and ScottJd are still coming and we're still a 9


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 10, 2013)

That would be ten then is Scottdj is still coming. 

The 4 ball will be last out behind the two 3 balls.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 10, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			Sorry I missed

Hooker
Scottdj
A Arm Chewer 

off the list so we are still at 10. Although, the three above haven't posted here for a while. 

You still in boys? 

THE DRAW HAS BEEN DONE!  (bribes to fix it by pm accepted!)
		
Click to expand...

He's 100%


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 10, 2013)

Cool, ten we are then!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 10, 2013)

So what's the draw then?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 10, 2013)

You're out last.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 10, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			You're out last.
		
Click to expand...

Right mush ................ you know what you're getting for your birthday present from me then??


----------



## cookelad (Dec 10, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Right mush ................ you know what you're getting for your birthday present from me then??
		
Click to expand...

Alright if it means that much to you, you can go out in the third group!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 10, 2013)

You could technically say he's out first. The first 4 ball that is.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 10, 2013)

cookelad said:



			Alright if it means that much to you, you can go out in the third group!
		
Click to expand...

To be honest he's gonna get the same as he bought me for my birthday the other day - SWEET FA!!!!


----------



## Hooker (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm still here! Looking forward to it.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 10, 2013)

The draw came out as: 

Group 1, Jimboo, Cookeland, BlueInM
2, Me, Oddsocks, Hooker
3, Chrisd, Armchewer, Swingalot and ScottDJ

I like a draw, letting fate decide who you get to play with. If people object to a draw and want to play with their mates and everyone in group is in agreement I'll go with the majority.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice to be drawn with two new faces, being honest I'm stuck with Scott for almost 2hours each way.... 5 hours (at he's pace of play) could have tipped me over the edge,:cheers:


----------



## chrisd (Dec 10, 2013)

Blimey, a 4ball with Scott - see you sometime on Thursday!


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 10, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Blimey, a 4ball with Scott - see you sometime on Thursday!
		
Click to expand...

Can you narrow it down to which one?


----------



## chrisd (Dec 10, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Can you narrow it down to which one?
		
Click to expand...

What? Which Scott or which Thursday?


----------



## chrisd (Dec 10, 2013)

So what time are we meeting up?

Be careful driving, coming back from the range this evening it's getting quite misty


----------



## Jimbooo (Dec 10, 2013)

chrisd said:



			So what time are we meeting up?

Be careful driving, coming back from the range this evening it's getting quite misty
		
Click to expand...

Getting in a bit of sneaky practice eh!!!!!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 10, 2013)

Jimbooo said:



			Getting in a bit of sneaky practice eh!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Not really James

Just an hour at Etchinghill this morning and Homelands this afternoon 

Should guarantee 21 points tomorrow !


----------



## Jimbooo (Dec 10, 2013)

If I can get 10 points I'll be happy the way I was driving last week!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 10, 2013)

Jimbooo said:



			If I can get 10 points I'll be happy the way I was driving last week!
		
Click to expand...

The way you were driving, 10 points would be a flipping  miracle !


----------



## Jimbooo (Dec 10, 2013)

chrisd said:



			The way you were driving, 10 points would be a flipping  miracle !
		
Click to expand...

For once I agree with you!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 10, 2013)

Jimbooo said:



			For once I agree with you! 

Click to expand...

Can we get this posting framed???


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 10, 2013)

chrisd said:



			What? Which Scott or which Thursday?
		
Click to expand...

The later.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 10, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			The later.
		
Click to expand...

He's text and asked if I'm taking a flask and bed socks - looks like we are out for some time!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 10, 2013)

Take it we don't need jacket & tie for lunch?  I'm leaving about 6, give myself plenty of time as they are threatening fog tomorrow, so will be well early if it a good run. Safe journey one and all.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 10, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			Take it we don't need jacket & tie for lunch?  I'm leaving about 6, give myself plenty of time as they are threatening fog tomorrow, so will be well early if it a good run. Safe journey one and all.
		
Click to expand...

As far as I know they serve food in the Warren course cafe in which you certainly don't need to dress up.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 10, 2013)

chrisd said:



			As far as I know they serve food in the Warren course cafe in which you certainly don't need to dress up.
		
Click to expand...

Just checked their web page and golf attire is ok till 6 pm


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 10, 2013)

chrisd said:



			As far as I know they serve food in the Warren course cafe in which you certainly don't need to dress up.
		
Click to expand...

You're the master of understatement!


----------



## Jimbooo (Dec 10, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Just checked their web page and golf attire is ok till 6 pm
		
Click to expand...

Best bring a suit chris just in case... you might not be back in time...


----------



## chrisd (Dec 10, 2013)

Jimbooo said:



			Best bring a suit chris just in case... you might not be back in time...
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking of a camp bed. By the way, who's the eejit in your new avatar? Promise me you won't copy that swing!


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 10, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Just checked their web page and golf attire is ok till 6 pm
		
Click to expand...

Cushty Rodney


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 11, 2013)

Just back having been blessed with fantastic weather, great company, and an half hour snoring session from Scott..... Bless him.

Massive thanks to Ashley for arranging and again to Ashley and hooker for a cracking day...













Ps hooker ...... 23.........


----------



## chrisd (Dec 11, 2013)

Great weather, great course, awful golf and got stuck with Scott!

Just joking! Scott and Swingalot were great company. Nice to see the old faces from other meets and Blue in Munich, a mountain of a (smashing) fella! Thanks for the birthday cake, especially as Scott, Ashley and I all celebrated our 40th birthdays on Sunday and Monday this week

One point after 3 holes was about whist I deserved but comfortably exceeded the 21 points I predicted earlier - Jimboo was predicted to get 10 points and I think he got close?

Lovely day, well looked after by Littlestone Golf Club who never even took our money until we finished, and many thanks to Ashley for sorting it out.


----------



## Jimbooo (Dec 11, 2013)

Great course, great weather, and great playing partners... Cheers Cookelad and Blue... and sorry about the non-stop sniffing!  First 9 did me today (9 pts!!!), back 9 a bit more respectable.  23 pts I think it was in the end.

The 17th is beautiful - def need to play there again.


----------



## Hooker (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks for organising Mashley, for the great company and for showing us around.
Nice to meet oddsocks and all the other lads some of whom I've seen before but not had a chance to meet at much larger meets.
Unbelieveable sunny day, we could have been in short sleeves by the end! When I got home it was still as foggy as when I had left that morning.
Lovely club with a very traditional feel without all the pretentiousness.

Was a great laugh and very sporting of all that I didn't hear the B****** word mentioned once at all.



Oh and I didn't hear anyone call me a bandit either!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 12, 2013)

Having surfaced from last night's festivities, can I add my thanks to mashleyR7 for organising it (particularly the weather), Cookelad & Jimboo for their smashing company on the course, Jimboo, no worries about the sniffing, we've all been there and you did well to stick it out, and everyone for their company off the course.  Congratulations to Hooker on winning the prize, and many happy returns to all the birthday boys.  I know chrisd was genuinely moved as he threatened to be nice about Chelsea for a couple of days.   I'm sure you'll all be delighted to know he'd made a full recovery before he left the clubhouse! 

Fantastic course with great memories for me, I'm not leaving it so long before until the next time I go back.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 12, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			I know chrisd was genuinely moved as he threatened to be nice about Chelsea for a couple of days.   I'm sure you'll all be delighted to know he'd made a full recovery before he left the clubhouse! 

Click to expand...

Just a self preservation tactic as we're playing your lot this week. 

As my 3 ball consisted of 3 die hard Palace fans we had no one to extract the urine from until we got back in!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 12, 2013)

It was a great day. As my mother in law says, It's always sunny in Dymchurch/New Romney. Thank for coming, the summer meet should be a larger better one! 

Chirs, "all celebrated our 40th birthdays on Sunday and Monday this week" is this an average age across the three of us? Take me out and I'm sure it will jump back up a bit! 

Well played hooker, your card has been mailed to your home club this morning and any further meets you'll be comfortable of 18 or lower!!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 12, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			It was a great day. As my mother in law says, It's always sunny in Dymchurch/New Romney. Thank for coming, the summer meet should be a larger better one! 

Chirs, "all celebrated our 40th birthdays on Sunday and Monday this week" is this an average age across the three of us? Take me out and I'm sure it will jump back up a bit! 

Well played hooker, your card has been mailed to your home club this morning and any further meets you'll be comfortable of 18 or lower!!
		
Click to expand...



Is your mother in law named Confucius?

No not an average age, just how old you two look!

Hooker is a bandit!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 12, 2013)

Me look 40? Not according to hooker who thought I would qualify for a discount membership for the under 30's


----------



## chrisd (Dec 12, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			Me look 40? Not according to hooker who thought I would qualify for a discount membership for the under 30's 

Click to expand...

Did you see how thick his glasses are? They looked like the bottom end of a milk bottle!


----------



## Hooker (Dec 12, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			Well played hooker, your card has been mailed to your home club this morning and any further meets you'll be comfortable of 18 or lower!!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, I'm not sure about your club, but at mine 33 points doesn't warrant any kind of cut, other wise I would be off a MUCH lower handicap..................

.........................something like 22.4


----------



## Hooker (Dec 12, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Did you see how thick his glasses are? They looked like the bottom end of a milk bottle!
		
Click to expand...

I'm afraid my eyes and ears aren't what they used to be. Were you that lady with the gruff voice who was sitting next to me with the birthday cake?.........Christine was it?? Sorry memorys not all there either........


----------



## chrisd (Dec 12, 2013)

Hooker said:



			Sorry not all there either........

Click to expand...

Just altered that for you Hooker!


----------



## Scottjd1 (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone.:thup:


----------



## Swingalot (Dec 12, 2013)

Just to repeat the thanks to Ashley, was a great day.
 The sun shines on the righteous I think they say, but sometimes it even shines on the others.
Well played to hooker for winning and to all for the company and laughs. I thought at one stage Chris was going to blub when the cake came out, but then he started to wave the knife around like he does his clubs.......very dangerous


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 12, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Just a self preservation tactic as we're playing your lot this week. 

As my 3 ball consisted of 3 die hard Palace fans we had no one to extract the urine from until we got back in!
		
Click to expand...

Self preservation?  I thought you were going to Paxo us at The Bridge?  Mind you, if you can't score against us you never will, there's more chance of a doubly incontinent octogenarian keeping a clean sheet at the moment than our defence.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 12, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			Self preservation?  I thought you were going to Paxo us at The Bridge?  Mind you, if you can't score against us you never will, there's more chance of a doubly incontinent octogenarian keeping a clean sheet at the moment than our defence. 

Click to expand...

................... And we were going to say that to your face? For those who don't know Blue, he is about 14 foot 17 inches tall, built like a brick outhouse (I cleaned that up) and in a former life would have been extremely worrying as bad cop as in "good cop, bad cop"

Still, back in the security of home - I think you must be quaking in your boots at the thought of Jerome and Chemahk dancing round what is laughingly referred to as your back four!!

(Yes, I know I'm gonna regret writing this but it had to be done)


----------

